# Riddles thread



## beingforitself (Jul 8, 2009)

[yes, i understand that you have heard this before]
[prize goes to person who can most succinctly (and accurately) answer]

Three women check into a hotel. The desk attendant quotes them a price of 10 dollars each, or 30 dollars total, for the night. They duly pay the money and proceed to their room.

Later, however, the attendant realizes that the price should be 25 dollars, and not 30. She hands 5 dollars to the bellboy, who walks up the stairs. The bellboy, a rather dubious fellow of questionable scruples, decides while walking that he will pocket 2 dollars for himself and give the three ladies only 3 dollars back (he also figures that this will save them the impossible task of dividing 5 dollars in 3).

This is the resulting situation:

After the bellboy gives them back 3 dollars, the three women have now paid the hotel 30 - 3 = 27 dollars for the night. The bellboy, however, only has 5 - 3 = 2 dollars in his pocket. 27 + 2 = 29. Where is the missing dollar the women paid to the hotel?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 8, 2009)

SPOILER BELOW

It should be 27+3=30, since they paid $27 for the room (well, $25, but the bellboy kept $2, 25+2=27), and the women kept $3. It think I have that right. The wording in the conclusion is misleading, you don't need to worry about the money the bellboy has (that's part of the $27), rather the money the women received back.


----------



## TheJoker (Jul 8, 2009)

actually it is a flaw in mathematics...

the girls paid 10 dollar each for a total of 30 dollar... then later the 5 dollar should be return... which is actually 25... then return only 3 dollar and pocket the 2 dollar...

actually only in the minds of the girl they paid 27 dollar... in reality they paid 25 dollar only... and the 2 dollar pocketed should not be add up to 27 as this is not real only in the head or in the mind of the girl. it should be deducted so the total will match up...

25 dollar on the hotel... plus 2 dollar pocketed... total 27 dollar... which is the same from the girls...

PS: hope my ellipses doesn't notice here... i can't change what habit i'm doing for the last 15 years... hehehehehehhe...


----------



## spdqbr (Jul 8, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> actually it is a flaw in mathematics...



A flaw in THE mathematics. You nearly gave this mathematician a heart attack accusing my discipline of being imperfect like that


----------



## imaghost (Jul 8, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> SPOILER BELOW
> 
> It should be 27+3=30, since they paid $27 for the room (well, $25, but the bellboy kept $2, 25+2=27), and the women kept $3. It think I have that right. The wording in the conclusion is misleading, you don't need to worry about the money the bellboy has (that's part of the $27), rather the money the women received back.


Don't Rush to conclusions o.o

One has paid 10, one has paid 10 and one has paid 7. 3 went back to the third person, and the 2 went to the bellboy, which makes it 30.


----------



## panyan (Jul 8, 2009)

*pub riddle*

two mothers and two daughters go into a bar, they each order a £3 drink. They all have drinks and they pay £9. There are no special offers, they all have drinks that cost £3. How can this be possible?


----------



## imaghost (Jul 8, 2009)

spoiler
they pay separately 3 drinks each
either that or they paid 12, so they technically did pay 9 

I might be wrong


----------



## panyan (Jul 8, 2009)

imaghost said:


> spoiler
> they pay separately 3 drinks each
> 
> I might be wrong



your wrong, when enough people reply, ill post the answer


----------



## imaghost (Jul 8, 2009)

panyan said:


> imaghost said:
> 
> 
> > spoiler
> ...



I edited it by the way... hit reply too fast


----------



## shelley (Jul 8, 2009)

Spoiler



There were only three people: A woman, her mother and her grandmother. The mother is both a mother and a daughter.


----------



## Nuceria (Jul 8, 2009)

Spoiler



one of the mothers is also a daughter and is therefore classified twice.



hope i did that right


----------



## panyan (Jul 8, 2009)

*interesting riddle*

every morning a man goes from his flat on the 100th floor down to work. When he comes back from work he goes up to the 65th floor and walks the rest on the stairs (he doesnt go and visit anyone or want exercise). On days that it is raining, however, he goes straight to the 100th floor (the rain doesnt affect the lift). Why does he do this?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Spoiler: Being a mother and a daughter aren't mutually exclusive. There were three people, two of which have children, and one of which does not. All three were daughters, but two daughters technically did go into the bar.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 8, 2009)

Shelley used my answer. d:


----------



## panyan (Jul 8, 2009)

shelley said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> There were only three people: A woman, her mother and her grandmother. The mother is both a mother and a daughter.



well done!

i have posted another riddle for you to try


----------



## andatude (Jul 8, 2009)

Ummmm i think it's because he's a midget but i don't really get it for the rainy days thing, boots?


----------



## panyan (Jul 8, 2009)

andatude said:


> Ummmm i think it's because he's a midget but i don't really get it for the rainy days thing, boots?



your so close!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Spoiler: He pushes the button with an umbrella when it's raining? He doesn't have one normally, but he's too short to hit the top button.


----------



## Gparker (Jul 8, 2009)

he isnt tall enough to reach the 100th floor button. I know thats part of it. Then for the rainy days, he uses his umbrella.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 8, 2009)

andatude said:


> Ummmm i think it's because he's a midget but i don't really get it for the rainy days thing, boots?



Rihanna stands under this three syllable word


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 8, 2009)

imaghost said:


> andatude said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmm i think it's because he's a midget but i don't really get it for the rainy days thing, boots?
> ...



Umbrella?

EDIT: I GET IT NOW DFJKL:ASJKLAJFD


----------



## panyan (Jul 8, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Spoiler: He pushes the button with an umbrella when it's raining? He doesn't have one normally, but he's too short to hit the top button.



well done! another riddle quickly solved, ill have to post another!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes! Post another!


----------



## panyan (Jul 8, 2009)

*another riddle*

a man rides into town on Tuesday, stays two nights, and leaves on Saturday. How is this possible?




NOTE: he cannot change time/names of the days of the weeks or anything else ridiculous


----------



## andatude (Jul 8, 2009)

*Another Riddle*

Can you jump higher that a house?
I can jump higher than my house, i can jump higher than your house, i can jump higher than the white house. Why?


----------



## imaghost (Jul 8, 2009)

Why not put all in one? make it to where you hit edit, and quote only the riddle you have answered and put in a spoiler? Then other people can post riddles. I have a really good one that I know that some might not.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Spoiler: Could it have to do with the misspelling of "two nights" as in "to nights"="multiple tonights"?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 8, 2009)

I was wondering if we could have a riddle thread?

I have one to share as well


----------



## panyan (Jul 8, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Spoiler: Could it have to do with the misspelling of "two nights" as in "to nights"="multiple tonights"?



no, sorry, that was just a spelling mistake, i edited it


----------



## imaghost (Jul 8, 2009)

horse named Tuesday, rides in on the day of Thursday
This one is easy, well known where I live.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 8, 2009)

panyan said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Could it have to do with the misspelling of "two nights" as in "to nights"="multiple tonights"?
> ...



Do I get the creativity points? 

EDIT: I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 8, 2009)

imaghost said:


> horse named Tuesday, rides in on the day of Thursday
> This one is easy, well known where I live.



FDSJKL;jfm, , that makes perfect sense.


EDIT: There are 6 eggs in a basket, and 6 people each take an egg from the basket. However, there is still one egg in the basket, how is this?


----------



## imaghost (Jul 8, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> EDIT: There are 6 eggs in a basket, and 6 people each take an egg from the basket. However, there is still one egg in the basket, how is this?



one person holds the basket

am I right on that one?


----------



## panyan (Jul 8, 2009)

imaghost said:


> horse named Tuesday, rides in on the day of Thursday
> This one is easy, well known where I live.



yep, well done!



Cubes=Life said:


> EDIT: There are 6 eggs in a basket, and 6 people each take an egg from the basket. However, there is still one egg in the basket, how is this?



the basket is made from the shell of an egg?



thats my best guess so early in the morning


----------



## Microminx (Jul 8, 2009)

panyan said:


> a man rides into town on Tuesday, stays two nights, and leaves on Saturday. How is this possible?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



his horse was named tuesday


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 8, 2009)

imaghost said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: There are 6 eggs in a basket, and 6 people each take an egg from the basket. However, there is still one egg in the basket, how is this?
> ...



Wow, youre good at riddles, man. o:


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh, nice. I didn't think of that.


----------



## panyan (Jul 8, 2009)

Microminx said:


> his horse was named tuesday



yes


how can you have a post count of zero???







(i screenshot becuase it may change upon further posting)


----------



## imaghost (Jul 8, 2009)

An Arab sheik is getting very old and must will his fortune to one of his two sons.

He makes a proposition. His two sons will ride their camels in a race, and whichever camel crosses the finish line LAST will win the fortune for its owner.

During the race, the two brothers wander aimlessly for days, neither willing to cross the finish line. In desperation, they ask a wise man for advice.

He tells them something; then the brothers leap onto the camels and charge toward the finish line.

What did the wise man say?

If you already know this one, DO NOT put in a spoiler, only post that you know it, it gives people a chance to think hard about it, knowing that the answer is not there.


----------



## Gparker (Jul 8, 2009)

post in offtopic ^^

(@panyan)


imaghost: The wise man said he would give the winner the wisemans fortune, right?


----------



## Microminx (Jul 8, 2009)

panyan said:


> Microminx said:
> 
> 
> > his horse was named tuesday
> ...



I just joined today


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 8, 2009)

panyan said:


> how can you have a post count of zero???



That's the best riddle yet. I have no idea, but I've seen it a few times before.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 8, 2009)

Gparker said:


> post in offtopic ^^
> 
> (@panyan)
> 
> ...



no. The wiseman told them something that made them jump on the camels and ride as fast as they could to the destination.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jul 8, 2009)

imaghost said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > post in offtopic ^^
> ...



spoiler:
Simple. Whatever horse crosses last wins. So they swap horses to make their opponent's horse (the one they are riding) finish first.


----------



## Microminx (Jul 8, 2009)

imaghost said:


> An Arab sheik is getting very old and must will his fortune to one of his two sons.
> 
> He makes a proposition. His two sons will ride their camels in a race, and whichever camel crosses the finish line LAST will win the fortune for its owner.
> 
> ...



they both get on the other's camel and race to the finish line because it is whoever's CAMEL crosses the finish line last gets the fortune


----------



## fuzz579 (Jul 8, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > how can you have a post count of zero???
> ...



its because he only posts in off-topic which (I don't know why) doesn't count in your post count.

^ but for some reason this counted in mine...(wooo! first post!)


----------



## imaghost (Jul 8, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> imaghost said:
> 
> 
> > Gparker said:
> ...



Right you are, except for one thing. Camels aren't horses lol

Another riddle

A guy wakes up one day to discover he did not wind his clock. This is the only clock he has and there is no way to tell what time it is. Later that day he leaves to go to his friend's house, stays the night, comes back and knows the exact time. He does not have a watch and he did not take the clock with him. 

Keep in mind, he did not know the time before he left, and this is not a modern time, so there are no cars or anything digital.


----------



## retr0 (Jul 8, 2009)

panyan said:


> a man rides into town on Tuesday, stays two nights, and leaves on Saturday. How is this possible?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




His horse is called Tuesday.

I'm awesome at riddles.

EDIT: Oh..the answer's already been given..


----------



## retr0 (Jul 8, 2009)

You can jump higher than our houses because houses can't jump.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 8, 2009)

They paid $25 to the hotel and $2 to the bellboy, which is the $27 that they paid. There is no missing dollar.


----------



## andatude (Jul 8, 2009)

Crap too easy LOL


----------



## retr0 (Jul 8, 2009)

Lol. Maybe, but I'm awesome at riddles.


----------



## Musje (Jul 9, 2009)

And now, the ultimate riddle: 

Which side of a chicken has most feathers?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 9, 2009)

The outside...


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 9, 2009)

alright, here's one...

You stand at a fork in the road. Next to each of the two forks, there stands a guard. You know the following things: 1. One path leads to Paradise, the other to Death. From where you stand, you cannot distinguish between the two paths. Worse, once you start down a path, you cannot turn back. 2. One of the two guards always tells the truth. The other guard always lies. Unfortunately, it is impossible for you to distinguish between the two guards.
You have permission to ask one guard one question to ascertain which path leads to Paradise. Remember that you do not know which guard you're asking -- the truth-teller or the liar -- and that this single question determines whether you live or die. The question is: What one question asked of one guard guarantees that you are led onto the path to Paradise, regardless of which guard you happen to ask?


----------



## Shnishiguh (Jul 9, 2009)

SPOILER

the question is:
Can you solve a rubik's cube?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 9, 2009)

Spoiler



Which path would the other guard say leads to paradise?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 9, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Which path would the other guard say leads to paradise?



... and then take the opposite one 

Critical thinking is the key to success


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 9, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



nice!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 9, 2009)

As I was going to St Ives,
I met a man with seven wives,
each wife had seven sacks,
each sack had seven cats,
each cat had seven kits.
Kits, cats, sacks, and wives.

How many people went to St. Ives.


My friend gave me that one... it's actually really easy...


You feed it, it lives, you give it something to drink, it dies. What is it?
Another simple one.

There was a guy who was being judged for a crime. The judge said that tomorow, the man would have to make a statement. If it was true, he would get 4 years in prison and if it was false, then he would get 6 years. The next day, the judge released him of all charges with no sentence. What did he say?

Just thought of another that I got off of the internet a while ago...

what occurs once in a minute,twice in a moment, but never in an hour?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 9, 2009)

Spoiler...

1...yup......


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 9, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> As I was going to St Ives,
> I met a man with seven wives,
> each wife had seven sacks,
> each sack had seven cats,
> ...



Spoiler: One. You.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 9, 2009)

1 and fire


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 9, 2009)

You guys are right... but I edited in more... MUAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 9, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> what occurs once in a minute,twice in a moment, but never in an hour?



Spoiler: "M."


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 9, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > what occurs once in a minute,twice in a moment, but never in an hour?
> ...



right... I need to think of harder riddles...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 9, 2009)

> There was a guy who was being judged for a crime. The judge said that tomorow, the man would have to make a statement. If it was true, he would get 4 years in prison and if it was false, then he would get 6 years. The next day, the judge released him of all charges with no sentence. What did he say?



spoiler:
"this statement is false"

though personally I'd give an unverifiable statement like "there is a god", so even if I'd get sent to prison I'd have some fun with the reaction

edit:
how bout "I will get 6 years"?


----------



## byu (Jul 9, 2009)

You have 8 balls in your hand. All of them look alike. But one of the 8 balls is heavier then the other 7. You have a weight scale. What is the least number of times you can use the scale to figure out the answer?


----------



## Aub227 (Jul 9, 2009)

byu said:


> You have 8 balls in your hand. All of them look alike. But one of the 8 balls is heavier then the other 7. You have a weight scale. What is the least number of times you can use the scale to figure out the answer?



I'm not good at these, but I'll give it a shot. I'm assuming you are trying to find out the weight of the heaviest ball? If the other 7 balls are of equal weight, then I'll guess 2. If the other 7 balls are of various weights, then I'll guess 8. how did I do ?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 10, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> > There was a guy who was being judged for a crime. The judge said that tomorow, the man would have to make a statement. If it was true, he would get 4 years in prison and if it was false, then he would get 6 years. The next day, the judge released him of all charges with no sentence. What did he say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your edit was correct


----------



## byu (Jul 10, 2009)

Aub227 said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > You have 8 balls in your hand. All of them look alike. But one of the 8 balls is heavier then the other 7. You have a weight scale. What is the least number of times you can use the scale to figure out the answer?
> ...



You are correct in saying 2. The question is why?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 10, 2009)

Spoiler for byu's riddle: 



Place 3 balls on the left side of the scale and 3 balls on the right. If they balance out,
you know that the heavier ball is not one of those 6. If one side is heavier, you know that
the heavier ball is one of those 3.
Now for your second use of the scale, place one of the remaining 2 or 3 balls on the left and one on the right.
If they are equal, then it is the ball that was left out that is heavier. If either side is heavier,
then that is the heavier ball. 

I looked it up


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't think anyone done this one yet. Pretty simple.

"A man leaves home. He runs around making three left turns and returns to home. There is a man with a mask waiting waiting for him at home."

argg I don't even know if I wrote this clearly enough. I really suck at these things.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 10, 2009)

He's playing baseball


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 10, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> He's playing baseball



Yup. Too easy


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 10, 2009)

It goes up, but at the same time goes down. Up toward the sky, and down toward the ground. It's present tense and past tense too, come for a ride, just me and you. What is it?

Not sure if this is too easy...



Edit: Okay

Rich People need me
Poor People have me
I am greater than God
I am worse than the devil
If you eat me, you will die

What am I?


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 10, 2009)

RampageCuber said:


> Rich People need me
> Poor People have me
> I am greater than God
> I am worse than the devil
> ...





Spoiler



nothing

rich people need nothing
poor people have nothing
nothing is greater than God
nothing is worse than the devil
If you eat nothing, you will die of hunger





aznmortalx said:


> You feed it, it lives, you give it something to drink, it dies. What is it?





Spoiler



fire

that was kinda easy 



Here's a nice one:


I turn polar bears white
and I will make you cry.
I make celebrities look stupid
and normal people look like celebrities.
I turn pancakes brown
and make your champane bubble.
If you squeeze me, I'll pop.
If you look at me, you'll pop.

Can you guess the answer?


hint: 97% of Harvard graduates can not figure this riddle out, but 84% of kindergarten students were able to figure this out in 6 minutes or less.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 10, 2009)

RampageCuber said:


> It goes up, but at the same time goes down. Up toward the sky, and down toward the ground. It's present tense and past tense too, come for a ride, just me and you. What is it?



SPOILER BELOW
A see-saw?????


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jul 10, 2009)

I have one. 
A couple is in a car, in a highway; just in the middle of the desert. There's nothing around them for at least 10 km. Suddenly the car wrecks. The man tells the woman: "I will go to the nearest town for gas, so stay here until I return. Don't ask for help nor let anyone in, because if you open the doors or the windows, they can steal you." The man closed very well the vehicle, so that it could not be opened neither from the outside nor from the inside.
The man goes to the town and returns, but when he arrives to the car, the woman is dead and there is a stranger inside the car, even though the woman followed the man's instructions.
How could this have happened?


----------



## byu (Jul 10, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> I have one.
> A couple is in a car, in a highway; just in the middle of the desert. There's nothing around them for at least 10 km. Suddenly the car wrecks. The man tells the woman: "I will go to the nearest town for gas, so stay here until I return. Don't ask for help nor let anyone in, because if you open the doors or the windows, they can steal you." The man closed very well the vehicle, so that it could not be opened neither from the outside nor from the inside.
> The man goes to the town and returns, but when he arrives to the car, the woman is dead and there is a stranger inside the car, even though the woman followed the man's instructions.
> How could this have happened?


How could there be nothing around them for 10 km if they're on a highway?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I turn polar bears white
> and I will make you cry.
> I make celebrities look stupid
> and normal people look like celebrities.
> ...



No, no I cannot.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jul 10, 2009)

byu said:


> luisgepeto said:
> 
> 
> > I have one.
> ...



Oh, come one, just use your imagination! This is a highway that connects 2 far away cities through a desert.


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 10, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> RampageCuber said:
> 
> 
> > It goes up, but at the same time goes down. Up toward the sky, and down toward the ground. It's present tense and past tense too, come for a ride, just me and you. What is it?
> ...




Yep, i thought that one was really hard, I guess im just bad at riddles


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 10, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > luisgepeto said:
> ...



SPOILER

The woman was pregnant, she died giving birth, the stranger was the baby


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jul 10, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> luisgepeto said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...



CORRECT  I think it was too easy


----------



## imaghost (Jul 10, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > luisgepeto said:
> ...



someone could have been in the car the whole time and nobody knew it o.o


----------



## mark3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> RampageCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Rich People need me
> ...



The way this is worded makes me think that it is some trick. Normally these things go "what am I" but this one doesn't. If I am reading into it too much, then no, I have no clue. But if I am on the right track, I would say the answer is nothing.


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> RampageCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a nice one:
> ...


----------



## Aub227 (Jul 10, 2009)

byu said:


> Aub227 said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...



I say 2 because you put all 8 balls on the scale at once and take the weight. That's your first time using the scale. Remove one ball and take the weight. That's your second time using the scale. Now you can calculate the difference. Rememer... 7 of the balls have the same weight. I don't think I need to explain the rest... Do I? I'm too lazy to type.


----------



## Aub227 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry for double posting... That should be "leave one ball on the scale." Then do the math.


----------



## justin may (Jul 14, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I turn polar bears white
> ...


----------



## imaghost (Jul 14, 2009)

justin may said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 14, 2009)

imaghost said:


> justin may said:
> 
> 
> > the answer is time
> ...



The answer could also be yes, if you knew that 'time' fits the description.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 21, 2009)

Bump.

I have one 

A man is sentenced to death. He has to choose between 3 rooms, the first room is full of fire, the second room has assassins with loaded guns, the third room has lions that haven't eaten in 6 months.

Which room is safest?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> Bump.
> 
> I have one
> 
> ...





Spoiler



third room, the lions are dead since they haven't eaten in six months


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 21, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> Bump.
> 
> I have one
> 
> ...



I've heard this one, but...

The room with the lions is the safest. If they haven't eaten in 6 months, they're dead.

EDIT: WHY SARAH WHY?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 21, 2009)

Te Li-ans.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > Bump.
> ...



Ding ding ding ding ding.

We have a winner.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 21, 2009)

I always liked this one. Lemme see if I can phrase it well, and some of you may have heard this before.
----------------------------------

A small company realizes that they can no longer pay all of their bills. They decide that something must change, but rather than fire anyone they decide to move their office to a cheaper location. Considering that all of their employees live in different parts of the town they decide to try to be as fair as possible and move to a new location that doesn't significantly increase any one employee's commute time to and from work. After many days of searching they finally settle on a solution that *shortens* the commute time of every single employee within the company.

How is this possible?

Chris


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 21, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I always liked this one. Lemme see if I can phrase it well, and some of you may have heard this before.
> ----------------------------------
> 
> A small company realizes that they can no longer pay all of their bills. They decide that something must change, but rather than fire anyone they decide to move their office to a cheaper location. Considering that all of their employees live in different parts of the town they decide to try to be as fair as possible and move to a new location that doesn't significantly increase any one employee's commute time to and from work. After many days of searching they finally settle on a solution that *shortens* the commute time of every single employee within the company.
> ...





Spoiler



Employees now work from home.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Wow I just realized how poorly I worded my riddle. I found the original text, in the same form that I first saw it.



> My previous company employed 60 people and the employees all worked at the corporate headquarters in the same 4000-square foot office in Bloomington, Minnesota which is a suburb of Minneapolis. We all lived in different directions, north, northwest, south, southeast, from work, with none of more than say, 20 miles away. There was no group of homes congregated in any one area, and there were no physical obstructions to anyone's commute to work like a lake, or an ocean or mountains or any of that stuff.
> 
> My company's president and owner decided it made sense, economic sense I guess, to relocate all 60 employees to another single new corporate headquarters location. And in doing so, he didn't take into account how a physical move of this nature might affect the distance traveled to work, or the commute time of the employees.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheese_Board (Dec 21, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Wow I just realized how poorly I worded my riddle. I found the original text, in the same form that I first saw it.
> 
> ...



Spoiler: The office was made larger in all directions.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 21, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Wow I just realized how poorly I worded my riddle. I found the original text, in the same form that I first saw it.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



They all just moved downstairs in the same building.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 21, 2009)

What's long and hard and full of seamen?


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 21, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone,
> ...



Ding ding ding! 

Chris


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 21, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> What's long and hard and full of seamen?



A boat, you pervert.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 21, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > cmhardw said:
> ...



What? Sorry I dont understand this answer, can someone please explain it to me?


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 21, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > rjohnson_8ball said:
> ...





Spoiler



Imagine they work on the 50th floor of a building, and they move to the 3rd floor, or some similar such situation.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 21, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > What's long and hard and full of seamen?
> ...



Close, but no.



Spoiler



a submarine


----------



## aronpm (Dec 21, 2009)

This is a pretty simple one.

What can go up a chimney down, but not down a chimney up?

I don't know if it's been said, I haven't read the entire thread.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 21, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > cmhardw said:
> ...


Actually, I should have extended my answer...


Spoiler



They moved their offices closer to the ground floor. If they worked below ground level, they moved upward at least one floor; if they worked above ground, they moved at least one floor downward.



Chris -- now that I have your attention, can you change case 1b on page http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/3-orientations.html so it ends with (L F L') rather than (L' F L')?
(msg me back at speedsolving if you wish.)


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 21, 2009)

Riddles are often better read out, so as not to underline a key term, but here's mine. It might have been said, but probably not.

2 mothers and 2 daughters went fishing and they each caught 1 fish.
They took the fish home in a bucket, and when they got home, and were about to cook them, there was only 3 fish. How come?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 21, 2009)

Spoiler



It was a grandmother, her daughter, and the daughter's daughter.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 21, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Riddles are often better read out, so as not to underline a key term, but here's mine. It might have been said, but probably not.
> 
> 2 mothers and 2 daughters went fishing and they each caught 1 fish.
> They took the fish home in a bucket, and when they got home, and were about to cook them, there was only 3 fish. How come?





Spoiler



One of the mothers was actually a grandmother, so one grandmother, her daughter, and her daughter. Hence, two mothers and two daughters


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 21, 2009)

aronpm said:


> What can go up a chimney down, but not down a chimney up?





Spoiler



*An umbrella*


----------



## aronpm (Dec 21, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > What can go up a chimney down, but not down a chimney up?
> ...



Correct!

Here's another:

A woman immigrates to the United States from France. Although she lives in New York for many years, she never learns to speak English or hold down a job. Nonetheless, she becomes one of America's most famous residents.

Where in New York does this woman live and who is she?


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 21, 2009)

aronpm said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



Liberty Island, Statue of Liberty

Since riddles suck, I'm gonna post a brainteaser or two....

You have two eggs which both are equally durable. However, you don't know exactly HOW durable. There is some unknown point between 0 and 100cm at or beyond which they will break when dropped. If they are dropped from a point below that point, no damage will be done. What is the fewest drop tests needed to guarantee knowing the maximum safe drop height, and what is the method to testing it?


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 21, 2009)

aronpm said:


> Correct!
> 
> Here's another:
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Statue of Liberty


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 21, 2009)

LewisJ said:


> Since riddles suck, I'm gonna post a brainteaser or two....
> 
> You have two eggs which both are equally durable. However, you don't know exactly HOW durable. There is some unknown point between 0 and 100cm at or beyond which they will break when dropped. If they are dropped from a point below that point, no damage will be done. What is the fewest drop tests needed to guarantee knowing the maximum safe drop height, and what is the method to testing it?



Perhaps I will be showing my ignorance here, but I would say not a single drop test is needed. You can crush the egg using something that measures how much force is being applied, and figure out which height is necessary to drop the egg from to achieve the same amount of kinetic energy as the crush energy. I know that impulse must play a part of an egg hitting the ground too, so this might not be a super accurate method, but it seems it would at least give you an estimate to start off with.

Chris


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 21, 2009)

Spoiler



Assuming that you can't use Chris's method because of a lack of technology or whatever, you start off dropping the first egg at 10cm. If it breaks, you drop the second one at 1 cm, 2cm, and so on until it breaks. If the first one didn't break, you drop it again at 20cm. If that breaks, you drop the second one at 11, 12, 13.... If it doesn't break, you drop it at 30, and the next time it would be 40, and so on.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 21, 2009)

LewisJ said:


> Liberty Island, Statue of Liberty


Correct.

I've got another one. 

George, who owns a chemical factory, decided to murder his wife. To hid his crime, he attempted to destroy her body by dissolving it in a vat of concentrated acid. His wife's body and clothing completely disintegrated, but the authorities were nonetheless able to find evidence of her presence in the vat.

Why didn't George's plan work and what evidence did authorities find?


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 21, 2009)

Chris - that's a very good thought but when you get to the part in the calculations where you need to account for how well the landing surface absorbs impact, I'd rather use up 2 eggs than bother with all that . 

Ethan got it.


----------



## Forte (Dec 21, 2009)

There are twenty bikers locked in a room each with a bicycle and a water bottle. They are each given a supply of 5 apples to live for 5 days, except for one biker who is given 4 apples. A biker must eat one apple a day to survive, and they must all survive for the five days, or their families will brutally be murdered. Where is Pengy?


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 21, 2009)

> George, who owns a chemical factory, decided to murder his wife. To hid his crime, he attempted to destroy her body by dissolving it in a vat of concentrated acid. His wife's body and clothing completely disintegrated, but the authorities were nonetheless able to find evidence of her presence in the vat.



If George's wife was wearing a diamond ring on her left ring finger, the diamond would not have dissolved. Therefore, that was the evidence the police used to detect his wife's presence.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a riddle.

You are in a room with three light switches. Beyond the only door in the room, there is another room with a light bulb fixed on the ceiling. One of the light switches turns the light bulb on. Your job is to find out which light switch turns on the light bulb in the other room. However, once you enter the room with the light bulb, there is no going back into the room with the light switches. You may not open the door to see if the light has turned on.
Keep in mind that the door is solid, and you cannot see traces of light coming from beyond it. Also, you may not trace wires.
How do you do it?

EDIT: Sorry for double post, but I think it was necessary.

EDIT 2: Added the statement "You may not open the door to see if the light has turned on."


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

Forte said:


> There are twenty bikers locked in a room each with a bicycle and a water bottle. They are each given a supply of 5 apples to live for 5 days, except for one biker who is given 4 apples. A biker must eat one apple a day to survive, and they must all survive for the five days, or their families will brutally be murdered. Where is Pengy?





Spoiler



in penguin land


Spoiler



[8:21:07 PM] Meep says: penguin land


----------



## Forte (Dec 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > There are twenty bikers locked in a room each with a bicycle and a water bottle. They are each given a supply of 5 apples to live for 5 days, except for one biker who is given 4 apples. A biker must eat one apple a day to survive, and they must all survive for the five days, or their families will brutally be murdered. Where is Pengy?
> ...



Correct.

Also the bikers are made of velcro.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 21, 2009)

When does 9+4=1.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> When does 9+4=1.





Spoiler



on a clock, 9:00 + 4 hours = 1:00


----------



## Edmund (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow. Sarah is really good at these!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 21, 2009)

No kidding. I thought everyone was gonna get stumped on that one.
Here's another
Jo and Bob are solving a cube. It's a 5x5x5. They finish at the same time, but the times are different.
How?


----------



## NateG (Dec 21, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I have a riddle.
> 
> You are in a room with three light switches. Beyond the only door in the room, there is another room with a light bulb fixed on the ceiling. One of the light switches turns the light bulb on. Your job is to find out which light switch turns on the light bulb in the other room. However, once you enter the room with the light bulb, there is no going back into the room with the light switches.
> Keep in mind that the door is solid, and you cannot see traces of light coming from beyond it. Also, you may not trace wires.
> ...





Spoiler



Flip all the switches, then go through the door.



EDIT:


~Phoenix Death~ said:


> No kidding. I thought everyone was gonna get stumped on that one.
> Here's another
> Jo and Bob are solving a cube. It's a 5x5x5. They finish at the same time, but the times are different.
> How?





Spoiler



They start at different times


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 21, 2009)

GAH! Geniuses these days...


----------



## aronpm (Dec 21, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> If George's wife was wearing a diamond ring on her left ring finger, the diamond would not have dissolved. Therefore, that was the evidence the police used to detect his wife's presence.



Typically, wedding rings do not have diamonds. Diamonds are usually on engagement rings. However, you are close.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I have a riddle.
> 
> You are in a room with three light switches. Beyond the only door in the room, there is another room with a light bulb fixed on the ceiling. One of the light switches turns the light bulb on. Your job is to find out which light switch turns on the light bulb in the other room. However, once you enter the room with the light bulb, there is no going back into the room with the light switches.
> Keep in mind that the door is solid, and you cannot see traces of light coming from beyond it. Also, you may not trace wires.
> ...





Spoiler



Turn all three on...simple.



edit: I have one.

How did Mark legally marry three women in Michigan, without divorcing any of them, becoming legally separated, or any of them dying?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

A man married fifteen women but wasn't arrested for polygamy. How is this possible?

A dead man is lying face down in the middle of an open field wearing a backpack. How did he die?

A man has twelve toothpicks in front of him. He takes one away and now has nine in front of him. How is this possible?



edit: ninja'd  
my first riddle has the same answer as the one above >_>


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 21, 2009)

That wouldn't solve it, they need to find which one, not turn on the light.


----------



## NateG (Dec 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> A man married fifteen women but wasn't arrested for polygamy. How is this possible?
> 
> A dead man is lying face down in the middle of an open field wearing a backpack. How did he die?
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Married at different times





Spoiler



Skydiver - Parachute didn't open


Not sure on the last one.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> A dead man is lying face down in the middle of an open field wearing a backpack. How did he die?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^^


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

NateG said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you got the second one  but the first one is wrong.



nlCuber22 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *The remaining 11 are arranged in a such a way that the word 'nine' is spelled out.*


pretty much


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 21, 2009)

> Flip all the switches, then go through the door.



Then how do you know which switch turns the light on?

EDIT:


Cyrus C. said:


> That wouldn't solve it, they need to find which one, not turn on the light.



Exactly. Now how do you do this?


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 21, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> > Flip all the switches, then go through the door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Just because the door is solid doesn't mean it closes itself. I would open the door, leave the door open, and test which switch turns on the light in the, now visible, other room. Is this it?



Oooh someone posted a math riddle. When does 3 + 4 = 111?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Oooh someone posted a math riddle. When does 3 + 4 = 111?





Spoiler



when you write 3 and 4 in binary, 011 + 100= 111


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> A man married fifteen women but wasn't arrested for polygamy. How is this possible?


He's the priest-dude?


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 21, 2009)

> Just because the door is solid doesn't mean it closes itself. I would open the door, leave the door open, and test which switch turns on the light in the, now visible, other room. Is this it?



I'm sorry, I forgot to add that in the question.
I know I missed something!
I'll edit it again.

EDIT: I edited it.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > A man married fifteen women but wasn't arrested for polygamy. How is this possible?
> ...


 yes.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > A man married fifteen women but wasn't arrested for polygamy. How is this possible?
> ...



yes.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



"They didn't catch him yet" was my second guess


----------



## Forte (Dec 21, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> ...



It's both.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Oooh someone posted a math riddle. When does 3 + 4 = 111?
> ...



Nicely done!

How about the flaw in this "proof"?

assume x > 0 (no tricky divide by zero nonsense)

x^2 = x^2 ; identity, also it is true on the interval x > 0

x^2 = x*x ; (expand the exponent)

x^2 = x + x + x + ... + x ; (x instances of the variable x) ; expand the meaning of multiplication

d/dx (x^2) = d/dx (x + x + x + ... + x) ; (x instances of the variable x) ; differentiate both sides

2*x = 1 + 1 + 1 + ... + 1 ; (x instances of the number 1) ; evaluate the derivative, remembering that the derivative is a linear operator.

2*x = x ; (add together the x instances of the number 1)

2 = 1 ; divide by x, which is ok here because I differentiate on the interval of x > 0, and because of this restriction diving by x has a meaning and is not undefined

2 must really equal 1 

Chris


----------



## Forte (Dec 21, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I have a riddle.
> 
> You are in a room with three light switches. Beyond the only door in the room, there is another room with a light bulb fixed on the ceiling. One of the light switches turns the light bulb on. Your job is to find out which light switch turns on the light bulb in the other room. However, once you enter the room with the light bulb, there is no going back into the room with the light switches. You may not open the door to see if the light has turned on.
> Keep in mind that the door is solid, and you cannot see traces of light coming from beyond it. Also, you may not trace wires.
> ...



[11:06:20 PM] Forte Shinko says: you just turn one switch on for a really long time
[11:07:29 PM] Forte Shinko says: then turn it off and turn another one on

go into the light room, examine the light:
[11:07:34 PM] Forte Shinko says: if it's hot, then it was #1
[11:07:41 PM] Forte Shinko says: if it's [lit up], then it's #2
[11:07:46 PM] Forte Shinko says: if neither, then #3


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 21, 2009)

Forte said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > I have a riddle.
> ...



Indeed!
Where did you find this knowledge?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> How about the flaw in this "proof"?
> 
> ...





Spoiler



you didn't follow the Chain Rule when you took the derivative of (x + x + x + ... + x)


/not sure


----------



## Forte (Dec 21, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Indeed!
> Where did you find this knowledge?



Read it somewhere a long time ago. I used to be into riddles


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 21, 2009)

It doesn't matter that he didn't follow the chain rule, all that matters is that d/dx(c) = 0 for all constants c. There is another variant of the 2 = 1 proof that does a bunch of factoring and then divides by 0 in the form of a binomial. Small easy to miss problems.


----------



## Forte (Dec 21, 2009)

[20/12/09 8:35:58 PM] Forte Shinko: it's like
[20/12/09 8:36:06 PM] Forte Shinko: you can't differentiate x^x
[20/12/09 8:36:15 PM] Forte Shinko: the same way you differentiate x^2
[20/12/09 8:36:18 PM] Forte Shinko: or 2^x

I'm bad at explaining things 

EDIT: So you can't take the derivative of (x+x+x . . .) (x times) like (x+x+x . . .) (12 times), because the times part has a variable too.


----------



## (R) (Dec 21, 2009)

What am I
You usually have to pay to use me
I am often layed in the alley
once you stick your fingers in my holes, I'm ready to go


----------



## Forte (Dec 21, 2009)

(R) said:


> What am I
> You usually have to pay to use me
> I am often layed in the alley
> once you stick your fingers in my holes, I'm ready to go



Bowling ball/prostitute/both in a world where females are bowling balls


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 21, 2009)

Forte said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > What am I
> ...



LOL!


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



No, taking the derivative is sound. I took the derivative with respect to x of the function x^2 which really is just 2*x. The chain rule isn't necessary here, unless I defined x in terms of another variable.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 21, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Oooh someone posted a math riddle. When does 3 + 4 = 111?



When you're working mod 104



~Phoenix Death~ said:


> When does 9+4=1.



When you're working mod 12



cmhardw said:


> How about the flaw in this "proof"?
> 
> assume x > 0 (no tricky divide by zero nonsense)
> 
> ...



(serious this time) x^2 = x + x + x + ... + x is only valid for positive integer values of x. To take the derivative of the right side, it needs to be defined at all real values of x (well, to be precise, it needs to be defined in some neighborhood about whatever x_0 you're differentiating at). Since Z+ is not open in R, you can't take the derivative like that.

But 2=1 when you're working mod 1, so it all works out in the end.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 21, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Oooh someone posted a math riddle. When does 3 + 4 = 111?
> ...



Wow good point, I wasn't thinking of it like that 



> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > How about the flaw in this "proof"?
> ...



Yep Tim got it! Also Tim, that last part made be actually lol. That was good 

Chris


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 21, 2009)

andatude said:


> Can you jump higher that a house?
> I can jump higher than my house, i can jump higher than your house, i can jump higher than the white house. Why?



Houses can't jump silly. So you can jump higher than it can.


----------



## Forte (Dec 21, 2009)

Cool Frog said:


> andatude said:
> 
> 
> > Can you jump higher that a house?
> ...



My house can jump.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 21, 2009)

Forte said:


> Cool Frog said:
> 
> 
> > andatude said:
> ...


My house can jump higher than yours.


----------



## Forte (Dec 21, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Cool Frog said:
> ...



Dang


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Dec 21, 2009)

Some man is dead 5 feet away from a rock. How did he die?
Nothing stupid like the rock fell from the sky or meteors. Hint:he's super special


----------



## (R) (Dec 21, 2009)

the rock punched him to death get it dwane "the rock" Johnson


----------



## brunson (Dec 21, 2009)

Spoiler



Is the rock kryptonite?


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 21, 2009)

Another riddle for you all!

|O| | | |
| | | | |
| | | | |
| | | |E|


In this theoretical prison there are 16 cells in a four by four grid. The exit is at the bottom right (marked 'E'). Diagonal travel is impossible (left, right, up and down only). Exit or entry through any other exterior wall is impossible.

Oscar is a murderer and a brilliant escapist. His cell is in the top left ('O'). He has a strange quirk and can never return to the scene of a crime.

When the warden returns one morning he finds Oscars cell empty and all 15 other inmates murdered (each cell is the scene of a crime). Are you able to plot a possible escape route assuming that Oscar had no outside help?

(This ones great because it looks really easy at a glance.)



Spoiler



I'm using this from somewhere else.


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Dec 21, 2009)

brunson said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Is the rock kryptonite?


Yup


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Another riddle for you all!
> 
> |O| | | |
> | | | | |
> ...





Spoiler






> Are you able to plot a possible escape route assuming that Oscar had no outside help?


no


----------



## Forte (Dec 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Another riddle for you all!
> ...



Is it something stupid like "HE THREW THE DARTS AT THEM AND THEY DIED" or "HE STEPPED IN A CELL AND KILLED SOMEONE BUT STILL STAYED IN THE OTHER CELL SO IT DOESN'T COUNT AS LEAVING" or "HE SUFFOCATED THEM WITH POISON GAS"?


----------



## brunson (Dec 21, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Another riddle for you all!
> 
> |O| | | |
> | | | | |
> ...





Spoiler



The trick would be that he can return to his own cell.


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 21, 2009)

Prisoner:


Spoiler



Returning to his own cell doesn't help at all. It's an impossible puzzle.


----------



## brunson (Dec 21, 2009)

Am I doing this wrong?


Spoiler



Number the cells left to right, top to bottom:

1 2 3 4 
5 6 7 8
9 a b c
d e f g

He starts at 1, goes to 5, returns to 1, then proceeds, 2 6 7 3 4 8 c b a 9 d e f g

I think that works.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

brunson said:


> Am I doing this wrong?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


it looks like it works 



LewisJ said:


> Prisoner:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


nah, Brunson's solution makes sense




Spoiler



as long as he returns to his cell after he murders his first inmate


----------



## NateG (Jan 22, 2010)

The pope has one but doesn't use it
Nuns don't need one
Your father has one but your mother uses it
Arnold Schwarzenegger has a big one
Michael J Fox has a small one.
What is it?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 22, 2010)

NateG said:


> The pope has one but doesn't use it
> Nuns don't need it
> Your father has one but your mother use it
> Arnold Schwarzenegger has a big one
> ...





Spoiler



Last Name


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 22, 2010)

Spoiler



penisz0rr0r0r


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 22, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> penisz0rr0r0r



Try again.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 12, 2010)

Bump, I liked this thread.

A man was to be sentenced, and the judge told him, "You may make a statement. If it is true, I'll sentence you to four years in prison. If it is false, I'll sentence you to six years in prison." After the man made his statement, the judge decided to let him go free. What did the man say?


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 12, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Bump, I liked this thread.
> 
> A man was to be sentenced, and the judge told him, "You may make a statement. If it is true, I'll sentence you to four years in prison. If it is false, I'll sentence you to six years in prison." After the man made his statement, the judge decided to let him go free. What did the man say?


not too sure, but here's my guess


Spoiler



"I will be sentenced to six years in prison"


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Bump, I liked this thread.
> ...


Yah. 



Spoiler



"I won't get 4 years of prison." Would also work. I think Sarah's answer is more emphatic though.



What row of numbers comes next in this pattern?

1
11
21
1211
111221
312211
13112221


----------



## dannyz0r (Jun 12, 2010)

Spoiler



1113212311


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 12, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1113212311



No. Check your answer. It's close enough to be a typo.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jun 12, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



woops woops 


Spoiler



1113213211


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 12, 2010)

Yah that's it.


----------



## Monarch (Jun 12, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



I'd rather take my 50/50 chances.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 12, 2010)

Monarch said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



Rather than having a 1:0 chance you'll fail?


----------



## Monarch (Jun 12, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Gouldon said:
> ...



Close, but no.



Spoiler



a penis


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 12, 2010)

Monarch said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



CORRECT!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 12, 2010)

Which is worth more? An old 100 dollar bill, or a new one?

Extra Credit: How much more?


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jun 12, 2010)

Spoiler



99 dollars more


----------



## Tortin (Jun 12, 2010)

Yay Monty Hall problem. Dunno if it's been asked already, but:

Suppose you're on a game show, and you're given the choice of three doors: Behind one door is a car; behind the others, goats. You pick a door, say No. 1, and the host, who knows what's behind the doors, opens another door, say No. 3, which has a goat. He then says to you, "Do you want to pick door No. 2?" Is it to your advantage to switch your choice?


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 12, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Yay Monty Hall problem. Dunno if it's been asked already, but:
> 
> Suppose you're on a game show, and you're given the choice of three doors: Behind one door is a car; behind the others, goats. You pick a door, say No. 1, and the host, who knows what's behind the doors, opens another door, say No. 3, which has a goat. He then says to you, "Do you want to pick door No. 2?" Is it to your advantage to switch your choice?



I remeber reading something like this but I can't remeber the reasoning but I think the answer is... yes there is an advantage.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry for the double post but I have a new riddle.

You are one of 20 prisoners on death row with the execution date set for tomorrow.

Your king is a ruthless man who likes to toy with his people's miseries. He comes to your cell today and tells you:

“I’m gonna give you prisoners a chance to go free tomorrow. You will all stand in a row (queue) before the executioner and we will put a hat on your head, either a red or a black one. Of course you will not be able to see the color of your own hat; you will only be able to see the prisoners in front of you with their hats on; you will not be allowed to look back or communicate together in any way (talking, touching.....)

(The prisoner in the back will be able to see the 19 prisoners in front of him
The one in front of him will be able to see 18…)

Starting with the last person in the row, the one who can see everybody in front of him, he will be asked a simple question: WHAT IS THE COLOR OF YOUR HAT?

He will be only allowed to answer “BLACK” or “RED”. If he says anything else you will ALL be executed immediately.

If he guesses the right color of the hat on his head he is set free, otherwise he is put to death. And we move on to the one in front of him and ask him the same question and so on…

Well, good luck tomorrow, HA HA HA HA HA HA!”

Now since you all can communicate freely during the night, can you find a way to guarantee the freedom of some prisoners tomorrow? How many?


----------



## Carrot (Jun 12, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Yay Monty Hall problem. Dunno if it's been asked already, but:
> ...




well... I would say


Spoiler



atleast three doors, an evil host who knows where the goats are... so I suppose he'll pick another goat for you.. so if you like the first goat you should keep it!!! xD

answer2: well... if you say 1 and he opens no.3... then it must be the same thing, I mean, everything else would be stupid lol xD so go for the goat and say NO!! xD (I prefer goat over car )... serious: number 2 might contain the car, unless there is more than three doors


----------



## shelley (Jun 12, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Yay Monty Hall problem. Dunno if it's been asked already, but:
> 
> Suppose you're on a game show, and you're given the choice of three doors: Behind one door is a car; behind the others, goats. You pick a door, say No. 1, and the host, who knows what's behind the doors, opens another door, say No. 3, which has a goat. He then says to you, "Do you want to pick door No. 2?" Is it to your advantage to switch your choice?



Important to note is that the host knows what's behind all the doors and will always show you a door with a goat.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 12, 2010)

Odder said:


> mr. giggums said:
> 
> 
> > Tortin said:
> ...



Just fould this as proof



Spoiler



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monty_Hall_problem


----------



## shelley (Jun 12, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> Sorry for the double post but I have a new riddle.
> 
> You are one of 20 prisoners on death row with the execution date set for tomorrow.
> 
> ...



I can guarantee the survival of all but one. Not very ruthless, is he?



Spoiler



The night before, the prisoners decide to count black hats, and decide that "black" means odd and "red" means even. The next day, the first prisoner who can see all the other 19 hats counts the number of black hats in front of him. He responds according to whether this number is odd or even. The next prisoner counts the black hats in front of him. If his odd/even count differs from the first prisoner's, his hat is black. Otherwise he answers red. The other prisoners keep track of how many black hats there have been so far, and using that information as well as the hats they can see they will be able to deduce the color of their own hat.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 12, 2010)

shelley said:


> mr. giggums said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the double post but I have a new riddle.
> ...



Correct

Another...

A losing limit at a casino are put into place not so people don't lose all their money but so the the house doesn't. why?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 12, 2010)

shelley said:


> I can guarantee the survival of all but one. Not very ruthless, is he?



He's definitely very ruthless to let 19 criminals go free like that


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 12, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Yay Monty Hall problem. Dunno if it's been asked already, but:
> 
> Suppose you're on a game show, and you're given the choice of three doors: Behind one door is a car; behind the others, goats. You pick a door, say No. 1, and the host, who knows what's behind the doors, opens another door, say No. 3, which has a goat. He then says to you, "Do you want to pick door No. 2?" Is it to your advantage to switch your choice?



I remember that there's a thread about the Monty Hall problem somewhere here, but I can't find it. :/



Spoiler



gogo switch, chances increase from 1 in 3 to 2 in 3 iirc


----------



## mark3 (Jun 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Yay Monty Hall problem. Dunno if it's been asked already, but:
> ...





Spoiler



Actually it's from 1/3 to 2/3, but yes, your right.


----------



## canadiancuber (Jun 12, 2010)

you're stuck in a room. no windows, just 2 doors. you have nothing with you.

Behind 1 door is a fire breathing dragon that will scorch you to death. behind the other isa room where the sun will burn you to death. the dragon never falls asleep and won't die. in each room (dragon or sun) there is a door that leaves to freedom.

Which door do you take to escape?


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 12, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> you're stuck in a room. no windows, just 2 doors. you have nothing with you.
> 
> Behind 1 door is a fire breathing dragon that will scorch you to death. behind the other isa room where the sun will burn you to death. the dragon never falls asleep and won't die. in each room (dragon or sun) there is a door that leaves to freedom.
> 
> Which door do you take to escape?





Spoiler



Sun room because there are no windows.


----------



## Forte (Jun 12, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > you're stuck in a room. no windows, just 2 doors. you have nothing with you.
> ...





Spoiler



The sun is inside the room, like in Spiderman 2


----------



## canadiancuber (Jun 12, 2010)

Forte said:


> mr. giggums said:
> 
> 
> > canadiancuber said:
> ...


sorry lemme clear this up.theres an unbreakble magnifying glass kinda thing at the top where the sun shines directly through.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Jun 12, 2010)

How do you get a fairy out of a bottle.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 12, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > mr. giggums said:
> ...





Spoiler



You are already free? Idk, you aren't really in any danger right then, and it says that each door has a door to freedom, as in the one that leads there in the first place.


----------



## canadiancuber (Jun 12, 2010)

heres the original riddle:

One day, Thom found himself trapped in a room with 2 doors. Behond the first door was a room made of thick glass that would magnify the Sun's heat to fry whoever went in. Behind the secind door was a fire breathing dragon that would do the same. How did Thom escpe unscathed?


----------



## Forte (Jun 12, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> heres the original riddle:
> 
> One day, Thom found himself trapped in a room with 2 doors. Behond the first door was a room made of thick glass that would magnify the Sun's heat to fry whoever went in. Behind the secind door was a fire breathing dragon that would do the same. How did Thom escpe unscathed?



Kir <3


----------



## chinesed00d (Jun 12, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> heres the original riddle:
> 
> One day, Thom found himself trapped in a room with 2 doors. Behond the first door was a room made of thick glass that would magnify the Sun's heat to fry whoever went in. Behind the secind door was a fire breathing dragon that would do the same. How did Thom escpe unscathed?





Spoiler



open both and let the sun kill the dragon. Then steal it's gold!!!


----------



## chinesed00d (Jun 12, 2010)

Riddle:
Two girls were stuck in a room with just 1 cup. what happened?


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 12, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> heres the original riddle:
> 
> One day, Thom found himself trapped in a room with 2 doors. Behond the first door was a room made of thick glass that would magnify the Sun's heat to fry whoever went in. Behind the secind door was a fire breathing dragon that would do the same. How did Thom escpe unscathed?





Spoiler



The dragon might never go to sleep, but the Sun does.


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 12, 2010)

An electron was shot at a wall with two slits. What happened?

Million bucks to the correct answer


----------



## Feryll (Jun 13, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> An electron was shot at a wall with two slits. What happened?
> 
> Million bucks to the correct answer



The electron was impaled by the 2 slits that were launched.


Gimme my million bucks.


----------



## Sakarie (Jun 13, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> heres the original riddle:
> 
> One day, Thom found himself trapped in a room with 2 doors. Behond the first door was a room made of thick glass that would magnify the Sun's heat to fry whoever went in. Behind the secind door was a fire breathing dragon that would do the same. How did Thom escpe unscathed?





Spoiler



Kill the dragon with your teeth, and get yourself a fireproof armor of it's skin. Then walk out of the door you just unveiled. Then sell the armor!


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 13, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> An electron was shot at a wall with two slits. What happened?
> 
> Million bucks to the correct answer



This.


Spoiler



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double-slit_experiment


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 13, 2010)

John was found dead in his library. His forehead was resting on the keys of a tape recorder, a pool of blood lay on the desk beside him. From the door, Police could see that John's right hand covered the gun and that a bullet had entered his right temple. Police removed the tape recorder from under mel's head and pressed the play button. A voice said, "this is John speaking. I am not going to go on with a long winded farewell. I'm tired of life and all it's anguish. I'll see you on the other side, wherever that may be." There was a gunshot and the sound of his head hitting the tape rocorder keys, followed by a click indicating the recorder had been shut off. Police were certain that someone else had imitaded mel's voice and made this recording to sound like a suicide. Why do Police suspect murder?


----------



## Feryll (Jun 13, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> John was found dead in his library. His forehead was resting on the keys of a tape recorder, a pool of blood lay on the desk beside him. From the door, Police could see that John's right hand covered the gun and that a bullet had entered his right temple. Police removed the tape recorder from under mel's head and pressed the play button. A voice said, "this is John speaking. I am not going to go on with a long winded farewell. I'm tired of life and all it's anguish. I'll see you on the other side, wherever that may be." There was a gunshot and the sound of his head hitting the tape recorder keys, followed by a click indicating the recorder had been shut off. Police were certain that someone else had imitaded mel's voice and made this recording to sound like a suicide. Why do Police suspect murder?





Spoiler



Well, he probably wouldn't have been able to hold onto the gun when he shot himself from such close range. Atleast, I think so. Also, GSR examination should be able to tell you whether he was shot close range or not, but details as to how to go about proving this point is unknown. Unless, when it said his head hit the keys, and the noise indicating the recorder was shut off was heard, it didn't mean his head pressed the off button, then it's obvious the murder turned it off. But that would be kind of stupid.


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 13, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > An electron was shot at a wall with two slits. What happened?
> ...



That doesn't really explain what happened. I'm sure you would eventually earn more than a million dollars if you really found out what happened though.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 13, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> mr. giggums said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan said:
> ...



It goes thought the left, right, both and niether.

Cyrus:
Is John and Mel the same person? (typo)


----------



## canadiancuber (Jun 13, 2010)

Johannes91 said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > heres the original riddle:
> ...


close.


----------



## shelley (Jun 13, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> John was found dead in his library. His forehead was resting on the keys of a tape recorder, a pool of blood lay on the desk beside him. From the door, Police could see that John's right hand covered the gun and that a bullet had entered his right temple. Police removed the tape recorder from under mel's head and pressed the play button. A voice said, "this is John speaking. I am not going to go on with a long winded farewell. I'm tired of life and all it's anguish. I'll see you on the other side, wherever that may be." There was a gunshot and the sound of his head hitting the tape rocorder keys, followed by a click indicating the recorder had been shut off. Police were certain that someone else had imitaded mel's voice and made this recording to sound like a suicide. Why do Police suspect murder?





Spoiler



If the suicide happened as the recording suggested, they would have had to rewind the tape first before hearing it.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 13, 2010)

shelley said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > John was found dead in his library. His forehead was resting on the keys of a tape recorder, a pool of blood lay on the desk beside him. From the door, Police could see that John's right hand covered the gun and that a bullet had entered his right temple. Police removed the tape recorder from under mel's head and pressed the play button. A voice said, "this is John speaking. I am not going to go on with a long winded farewell. I'm tired of life and all it's anguish. I'll see you on the other side, wherever that may be." There was a gunshot and the sound of his head hitting the tape rocorder keys, followed by a click indicating the recorder had been shut off. Police were certain that someone else had imitaded mel's voice and made this recording to sound like a suicide. Why do Police suspect murder?
> ...



Shelley's got it.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 13, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Does that mean the murderer rewinded the tape after the murder for the convenience of the police? That sounds dumb :confused:


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 13, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



I've heard that one before for a game called Mindtrap.

Here's a question from mindtrap...

A traffic cop was stopped at a red light. Professor Bumble, who had his mind on a lecture he was about to give, drove his car right by him and through the light without stopping. The cop witnessed the entire scene but made no attempt to stop him. Why not?


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 13, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> heres the original riddle:
> 
> One day, Thom found himself trapped in a room with 2 doors. Behond the first door was a room made of thick glass that would magnify the Sun's heat to fry whoever went in. Behind the secind door was a fire breathing dragon that would do the same. How did Thom escpe unscathed?





Spoiler



Wait until night, then leave through the door with the sun.





mr. giggums said:


> A traffic cop was stopped at a red light. Professor Bumble, who had his mind on a lecture he was about to give, drove his car right by him and through the light without stopping. The cop witnessed the entire scene but made no attempt to stop him. Why not?





Spoiler



He was going on the street perpendicular to the cop, and therefore had a green light.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 13, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> A traffic cop was stopped at a red light. Professor Bumble, who had his mind on a lecture he was about to give, drove his car right by him and through the light without stopping. The cop witnessed the entire scene but made no attempt to stop him. Why not?





Spoiler



He was driving perpendicular to the cop


----------



## Feryll (Jun 13, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...


Isn't this a no-brainer?


Spoiler



He was on a different road than the cop, so it was green for him.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 13, 2010)

A lot more riddles.

"therein lies the secret," and Scheming Suzie. "For you see, ther is a seven-leter word in the English languade that contains eight words without rearranging any of its letters." What is the word?

"It was a rather different trip," recounted Prefessor Quantum. "For a month our tour group travelled around Europe viewing the sights. The stange thing is that we had a man travelling with us who never saw a thing the whole trip. Even the children in our group would never call this man daddy." Who was he?

During a world fair a group of scients were exhibiting their advances in genetic engineering. There were cross-breeds of various bulls, cows, and other domestic farm animals. Featrued in the exhibit were several over-sized prize turkeys. One afternoon during the show, a woman walked up to the exhibit, shot the turkey an the ran out of the building. Although she was known to a number of people, nobody made any attempt to stop her. Why?

There was an electrician and a plumber waiting in line for admission th the 'Interantional Home Show'. One of them was the father of the other one's son. how could thei be possible?

NASA was considering sending canaries into space to study them under zero gravity. The project was scrapped when someone realized that in spite of having sufficient water supplies, they could die of dehydration within a few hours. Why?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 13, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> A lot more riddles.
> 
> "therein lies the secret," and Scheming Suzie. "For you see, ther is a seven-leter word in the English languade that contains eight words without rearranging any of its letters." What is the word?





Spoiler



therein


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 13, 2010)

"It was a rather different trip," recounted Prefessor Quantum. "For a month our tour group travelled around Europe viewing the sights. The stange thing is that we had a man travelling with us who never saw a thing the whole trip. Even the children in our group would never call this man daddy." Who was he?



Spoiler



A blind man?


During a world fair a group of scients were exhibiting their advances in genetic engineering. There were cross-breeds of various bulls, cows, and other domestic farm animals. Featrued in the exhibit were several over-sized prize turkeys. One afternoon during the show, a woman walked up to the exhibit, shot the turkey an the ran out of the building. Although she was known to a number of people, nobody made any attempt to stop her. Why?



Spoiler



I don't really know what this one is asking. Rampaging turkey? Not a real turkey?


There was an electrician and a plumber waiting in line for admission th the 'Interantional Home Show'. One of them was the father of the other one's son. how could thei be possible?



Spoiler



Same person



These are some weird riddles.

EDIT: I suck.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 13, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> "It was a rather different trip," recounted Prefessor Quantum. "For a month our tour group travelled around Europe viewing the sights. The stange thing is that we had a man travelling with us who never saw a thing the whole trip. Even the children in our group would never call this man daddy." Who was he?





Spoiler



Some blind guy





mr. giggums said:


> During a world fair a group of scients were exhibiting their advances in genetic engineering. There were cross-breeds of various bulls, cows, and other domestic farm animals. Featrued in the exhibit were several over-sized prize turkeys. One afternoon during the show, a woman walked up to the exhibit, shot the turkey an the ran out of the building. Although she was known to a number of people, nobody made any attempt to stop her. Why?





Spoiler



Shot them with a camera





mr. giggums said:


> There was an electrician and a plumber waiting in line for admission th the 'Interantional Home Show'. One of them was the father of the other one's son. how could thei be possible?





Spoiler



I'm guessing it's one of them is the mother of the son. But couldn't it just as easily be one is the stepdad. Or I guess it could be a gay marriage thing also.....


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 13, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> mr. giggums said:
> 
> 
> > A lot more riddles.
> ...



Correct

Another riddle...

Sid Shady was working for a large construstion company that was very concerned about employee theft. Someone tipped company securithy that Shady was the man to watch. Each night, he passed through security with a wheelbarrow full of scrap lumber, discarded electrical wires, and chunks of concrete. the security guards checked the contents daily but could find nothing of value. What was Shady stealing?

Edit: Chapuunka all of your guesses were worng
and Bryan all but the first was right


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 13, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> Sid Shady was working for a large construstion company that was very concerned about employee theft. Someone tipped company securithy that Shady was the man to watch. Each night, he passed through security with a wheelbarrow full of scrap lumber, discarded electrical wires, and chunks of concrete. the security guards checked the contents daily but could find nothing of value. What was Shady stealing?





Spoiler



Wheelbarrows


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 13, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> mr. giggums said:
> 
> 
> > Sid Shady was working for a large construstion company that was very concerned about employee theft. Someone tipped company securithy that Shady was the man to watch. Each night, he passed through security with a wheelbarrow full of scrap lumber, discarded electrical wires, and chunks of concrete. the security guards checked the contents daily but could find nothing of value. What was Shady stealing?
> ...



Right.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Feb 4, 2012)

*Some Riddles*

Hello,

I wanted to see how many people would be able to solve these riddles. They either pertain to, or are quoted in a book. Your job is to find out which book it is. They are both different. Good luck!

1. white and dark with oval spots like a narrow boat

2. follow up to Narcotic where is ... like a grape come from?


----------



## RNewms27 (Feb 4, 2012)

You think we read? Blasphemy!


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 4, 2012)

1. Twilight
2. New Moon


----------



## MovingOnUp (Feb 4, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> 1. Twilight
> 2. New Moon


 
funny 
not right though haha


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 4, 2012)

Here's one:



Spoiler



_A father and son went in their car for a road trip. They got in a car crash. The father died, and the son was badly injured. He needed surgery, but in the hospital when the doctor comes in, the doctor says, "I can't operate on this boy, he's my son." Who's the doctor?_



USE SPOILERS FOR ANSWERS!


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 4, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> His mother?


 
That's what I thought too first thing.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 4, 2012)

collinbxyz said:


> Here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Mommy


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 4, 2012)

yaaay that was too freakin easy... I guess I was just too stupid for it. 

I'll get another (harder) one in a little.


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 4, 2012)

Some riddles:

What always runs but never walks, often murmurs, never talks, has a bed but never sleeps, has a mouth but never eats?


The person who makes it sells it. The person who buys it never uses it, and the person who uses it doesn't know they are. What is it?


Say my name and I disappear. What am I?


----------



## Julian (Feb 4, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> What always runs but never walks, often murmurs, never talks, has a bed but never sleeps, has a mouth but never eats?





Spoiler



a river





> Say my name and I disappear. What am I?





Spoiler



silence


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 4, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> What always runs but never walks, often murmurs, never talks, has a bed but never sleeps, has a mouth but never eats?





Spoiler



A computer? Probably not.





BlueDevil said:


> The person who makes it sells it. The person who buys it never uses it, and the person who uses it doesn't know they are. What is it?





Spoiler



Coffin. Easy enuff





BlueDevil said:


> Say my name and I disappear. What am I?


 


Spoiler



Silence?


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 4, 2012)

Good job Panda and Julian, but please use spoilers next time. I'll try to think of a really good one, then post it.


----------



## Sillas (Feb 4, 2012)

*Some riddles*

_One:_
The Moon is my father
The Sea is my mother
I have a million brothers
I die when I reach land
_Two:_


Spoiler



What has roots as nobody sees,
Is taller than trees,
Up, up it goes
And yet never grows?


_Three:_


Spoiler



An eye in a blue face
Saw an eye in a green face,
"That eye is like to this eye"
Said the first eye,
"But in low place,
Not in high place."


_Four:_


Spoiler



Alive without breath,
As cold as death;
Never thirsty, ever drinking,
All in mail, never clinking.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 4, 2012)

Paul is 6 feet tall.
He works in a butcher shop as an assistant butcher.
He wears size 9 men's shoes.
What does he weigh?

Answer :


Spoiler



Meat.



Using a certain method, 
12 = 6 and 6 = 3. 
What is 10?
Hint : it is not 5. 

Answer:


Spoiler



3.
12 = twelve = 6 letters.
6 = six = 3 letters.
10 = ten = 3 letters.



If 1=5
2=25
3=125
and 4=625
What does five equal?

Answer:


Spoiler



1.
Some people might not find this to be a "fair" riddle. I just think of it as "There really is no pattern for numbers 2, 3, and 4." 



One word in this sentence is misspelled. Which word is it and why?



Spoiler



"misspelled". The word is "misspelled". >__>


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 4, 2012)

One: 


Spoiler



A wave? 
But a million is a small number. The land?



Two:


Spoiler



Mountain
Can tell by Roots nobody sees and taller than tress



Three: 


Spoiler



The FFUUU? No clue



Four:


Spoiler



Fishy
What else always drinking?


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 4, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> If 1=5
> 2=25
> 3=125
> and 4=625
> ...


 


Spoiler



1) 5 = 5
2) 5x5 = 25
3) 5x5x5 = 125
4) 5x5x5x5 = 625
Therefore there is a pattern for 2,3 and 4.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 4, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



Like I said, that's one I'm kindof unsure as to whether it's fair or not, because it's trying to trick people with that pattern. But 1 = 5, so it must be true that 5 = 1.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Feb 4, 2012)

The computer is being really mean to you, so you slam the keyboard. Then it says that it will destroy an important file and what happens to it depends on what statement you type next. If it is true, the computer will shut itself off, and the file will be gone. If the statement is false, it will delete the file. You then must type something that will keep the computer from doing anything. What is the statement?


----------



## TheChriskage (Feb 4, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> The computer is being really mean to you, so you slam the keyboard. Then it says that it will destroy an important file and what happens to it depends on what statement you type next. If it is true, the computer will shut itself off, and the file will be gone. If the statement is false, it will delete the file. You then must type something that will keep the computer from doing anything. What is the statement?


 


Spoiler



"This statement is false"


----------



## mr. giggums (Feb 4, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, that's one I'm kindof unsure as to whether it's fair or not, because it's trying to trick people with that pattern. But 1 = 5, so it must be true that 5 = 1.


 


Spoiler



but you can't use the communitive property when 1 is supposed to equal 5. The equations were already false.


----------



## Hodari (Feb 4, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> The computer is being really mean to you, so you slam the keyboard. Then it says that it will destroy an important file and what happens to it depends on what statement you type next. If it is true, the computer will shut itself off, and the file will be gone. If the statement is false, it will delete the file. You then must type something that will keep the computer from doing anything. What is the statement?


 
"I am holding a rare earth magnet. Now save my file."


----------



## RNewms27 (Feb 4, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> If 1=5
> 2=25
> 3=125
> and 4=625
> What does five equal?


 



Spoiler



This is the misinterpreted version.
If f(1)=5
f(2)=25
f(3)=125
f(4)=625

What is f(5)?

In which case, yes the answer is


Spoiler



5x5x5x5x5 = 3125



But since the answer is a given in the REAL problem, it should be interpreted as such.


----------



## aaronb (Feb 4, 2012)

Hodari said:


> "I am holding a rare earth magnet. Now save my file."


You have no idea how much I laughed at that. 

@Jaycee 


Spoiler



The one where you say 5=1, I agree with. You never said it was a function, so even though I got it wrong, I agree.


----------



## Petezorzz (Feb 4, 2012)

Riddle:


Spoiler



_Last night behind my house, there was a plane crash. I looked at the crash, every single person died! But when I went around to the back, there were 2 people there. How did this happen?_


----------



## stricgoogle (Feb 4, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> The computer is being really mean to you, so you slam the keyboard. Then it says that it will destroy an important file and what happens to it depends on what statement you type next. If it is true, the computer will shut itself off, and the file will be gone. If the statement is false, it will delete the file. You then must type something that will keep the computer from doing anything. What is the statement?





Spoiler



"You will delete this file."
or "You will not shut your self off." <- this is probably grammarly wrong, but you get the idea .


Also, how do you make a spoiler? I quoted someone to get the code then replaced the text...
EDIT: Thanks Sahid .


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 4, 2012)

How could Julius Caesar prove that 7+2 equals 12?


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 5, 2012)

stricgoogle said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You do what you saw...type


Spoiler



text goes here [/spoiler ] without the space between the last closing bracket.






I can't tell if Oskar is just messing with us, but how do you _really_ solve this? Apparently, it's not so obvious, so I guess that the circles goes on it's side, and goes in the rectangle hole, but what about the rectangle block? Am I taking this too seriously and over analyzing it?


----------



## thackernerd (Feb 5, 2012)

Their is a 1 story house that is completely brown. The roof is brown, the kitchen is brown, and the couches are brown. What color are the stairs?



Spoiler



Their isn't any.



Their is a guy that lives in a 81 story apartment. Everyday when he goes to work, he takes the elevator down to the first floor and goes to work like a normal person would. When he comes back from work he takes the elevator up to the 54th floor and then walks the rest of the way up to his room. Why doesn't he just take the elevator all the way up to his room?



Spoiler



He's a midget so he can only reach the 54th button.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 5, 2012)

thackernerd said:


> Their is a guy that lives in a 81 story apartment. Everyday when he goes to work, he takes the elevator down to the first floor and goes to work like a normal person would. When he comes back from work he takes the elevator up to the 54th floor and then walks the rest of the way up to his room. Why doesn't he just take the elevator all the way up to his room?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's a variation of that riddle.

There is a man who lives on the top floor of a 50 story apartment. Whenever he comes back from work, he takes the elevator up to the 30th floor then walks up 20 flights of stairs to get to his floor. The only time when he takes the elevator up directly to the 50th floor is when it has been raining. Why does he do this?



Spoiler



He is short and can only reach the button for the 20th floor, but when it has been raining he can use his umbrella to push the top button.


----------



## Sillas (Feb 5, 2012)

Spoiler






TheMachanga said:


> You do what you saw...type
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Lol. Is very simple. He is trolling.
"Please if you know the solution, please don't post the solution"
Selected comments and little smile on his face.
And the solution does not seem what is... a 'child' can solve it. :fp


----------



## thackernerd (Feb 5, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> I was actually thinking of some mathematical relation between the two numbers. I was thinking "9x9=81 and 9x6=54" I don't know what I was trying to do though.


 

I think those numbers are purposely used go make people think that way.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 5, 2012)

mr. giggums said:


> NASA was considering sending canaries into space to study them under zero gravity. The project was scrapped when someone realized that in spite of having sufficient water supplies, they could die of dehydration within a few hours. Why?





Spoiler



Birds need to first know how to use drinking apparatuses in space (such as a straw or squeeze bottle).



I might as well contribute a riddle, just did a search and selected one off the internet:

_Think of words ending in -GRY. Angry and hungry are two of them. There are only three words in the English language. What is the third word? The word is something that everyone uses every day. If you have listened carefully, I have already told you what it is._

Answer:


Spoiler



'Language', not everyone uses it everyday though...


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 5, 2012)

Three robbers robbed a store. When they came out, they were totally changed, but they continued robbing. Why?


Spoiler



They robbed a clothes store, and changed their clothes, not their ways.


----------



## Forte (Feb 5, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Three robbers robbed a store. When they came out, they were totally changed, but they continued robbing. Why?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 


Spoiler



lolwat they changed their clothes while robbing a store


----------



## mr. giggums (Feb 5, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Birds need to first know how to use drinking apparatuses in space (such as a straw or squeeze bottle).


 
I don't even remember posting this riddle but no that is not the right answer.


----------



## mmitchev (Feb 5, 2012)

What goes in dry, comes out wet, the longer it sits, the stronger it gets.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 5, 2012)

mmitchev said:


> What goes in dry, comes out wet, the longer it sits, the stronger it gets.





Spoiler



Chocolate? Concrete? Something like that?


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 5, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> mmitchev said:
> 
> 
> > What goes in dry, comes out wet, the longer it sits, the stronger it gets.
> ...



Of course! :fp


----------



## Sillas (Feb 5, 2012)

mr. giggums said:


> I don't even remember posting this riddle but no that is not the right answer.





Spoiler



Birds, unlike humans, need gravity to swallow. Humans can swallow even while hanging upside down.


----------



## mmitchev (Feb 5, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> I know that one!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



got it!


----------



## mr. giggums (Feb 5, 2012)

Sillas said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Birds, unlike humans, need gravity to swallow. Humans can swallow even while hanging upside down.


 
Correct.


----------



## onlyleftname (Feb 6, 2012)

Tall I am young
Short I am old
Air is my foe

What am I?

Answer:


Spoiler



A candle


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 6, 2012)

onlyleftname said:


> Tall I am young
> Short I am old
> Air is my foe
> 
> ...



No... (answer) NEEDS air!


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 6, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> How could Julius Caesar prove that 7+2 equals 12?


 
Lolbump.


----------



## Sillas (Feb 7, 2012)

A *bus driver* was heading down a street in Colorado. He went right past a stop sign without stopping he turned left where there was a "no left turn" sign and he went the wrong way on a one-way street. Then he went on the left side of the road past a cop car. Still - he didn"t break any traffic laws. Why not?"



Spoiler



He was walking.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Feb 7, 2012)

Heres a good one. A man in a car gets shot in the head, All the windows/doors are up. And also he's not in the back.


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 7, 2012)

FlyingFingers said:


> Heres a good one. A man in a car gets shot in the head, All the windows/doors are up. And also he's not in the back.





Spoiler



He kills himself...


----------



## thackernerd (Feb 7, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Bump!


 
Why would you bump a post that has the answers in it?


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 7, 2012)

thackernerd said:


> Why would you bump a post that has the answers in it?


 
It specifically says that the spoilers contain the answers, so anyone not wanting to know the answer can simply not click on it..


----------



## thackernerd (Feb 7, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> It specifically says that the spoilers contain the answers, so anyone not wanting to know the answer can simply not click on it..


 
But I don't think they're going to post their guess. They're just going to guess in their head and then click on the spoiler.

What goes around the world but stays in a corner?



Spoiler



A stamp.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 7, 2012)

A poor but smart farmer is convicted for fraud against rich governor. He gets the death penalty for his crime. The judge allows him to say a last sentence in order to determine the way the penalty will be carried out. If the farmer lies, he will be hanged, if he speaks the truth he will be beheaded. The farmer speaks a last sentence and to everybody surprise some minutes later he is set free because the judge cannot determine his penalty.

What did the farmer say?


----------



## mr. giggums (Feb 7, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> A poor but smart farmer is convicted for fraud against rich governor. He gets the death penalty for his crime. The judge allows him to say a last sentence in order to determine the way the penalty will be carried out. If the farmer lies, he will be hanged, if he speaks the truth he will be beheaded. The farmer speaks a last sentence and to everybody surprise some minutes later he is set free because the judge cannot determine his penalty.
> 
> What did the farmer say?


 


Spoiler



you will hang me.


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 7, 2012)

I haven't read this whole thread so im not sure if this was used but here it is

A man rides a bike and has 2 bags of sand. He crosses the Mexican border and they check his bag and all they could find is sand.This was happening for a few days. What was he smuggling?


----------



## mr. giggums (Feb 7, 2012)

MadeToReply said:


> I haven't read this whole thread so im not sure if this was used but here it is
> 
> A man rides a bike and has 2 bags of sand. He crosses the Mexican border and they check his bag and all they could find is sand.This was happening for a few days. What was he smuggling?


 


Spoiler



the bags

EDIT: or the bikes but I assumed he rode those back over


I did one similar to this one earlier.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 7, 2012)

It is like a box without hinges or lid; inside a golden tresure is hid. What is it?

A man lives in a hut. There's nothing in there he could stand on, it's empty! But somehow, he hangs himself! When the police investigate his body, all they found was a corpse and water. How did he do it?

What has cows that don't moo, ride where you walk, freshwater you can't drink, needles you can't thread, newport you can't bottle, and newtown which is very old?
HINT: Only people in the south of England may get this.

Farmer Bedford is stuck in a well 30 metres deep. Every day, he climbs 3 metres, but then slips 2 metres back down. How many days does it take for Farmer Bedford to get out of the well?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 7, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> A man lives in a hut. There's nothing in there he could stand on, it's empty! But somehow, he hangs himself! When the police investigate his body, all they found was a corpse and water. How did he do it?





Spoiler



He stood on ice, and died when the ice melted.


----------



## TheChriskage (Feb 7, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> It is like a box without hinges or lid; inside a golden tresure is hid. What is it?
> 
> A man lives in a hut. There's nothing in there he could stand on, it's empty! But somehow, he hangs himself! When the police investigate his body, all they found was a corpse and water. How did he do it?
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Please, let it be Oskar's Treasure Chest!





Spoiler



He stood on an iceblock


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 7, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He stood on ice, and died when the ice melted.



Yep.



TheChriskage said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Please, let it be Oskar's Treasure Chest!



Haha... Nope. That could be another riddle though...



TheChriskage said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He stood on an iceblock


 
Yep.


----------



## TheChriskage (Feb 7, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Haha... Nope. That could be another riddle though...





Spoiler



Damn! Then it might be some poetic thing about the human.. Please say it's not...


----------



## Thompson (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's one that took me ages to find out. See if you can get it faster than me:

Who makes it has no need for it.
You can catch it but can not throw it.
Give me food, and I will live; give me water, and I will die.
The man who invented it doesn't want it. The man who bought it doesn't need it. The man who needs it doesn't know it.
The poor have it, the rich need it and if you eat it you'll die.
I am the beginning of the end, and the end of time and space. I am essential to creation, and I surround every place. 

What am I?


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 7, 2012)

Thompson said:


> Here's one that took me ages to find out. See if you can get it faster than me:
> 
> Who makes it has no need for it.
> You can catch it but can not throw it.
> ...





Spoiler



Fire?


----------



## TheChriskage (Feb 7, 2012)

Thompson said:


> Here's one that took me ages to find out. See if you can get it faster than me:
> 
> Who makes it has no need for it.
> You can catch it but can not throw it.
> ...





Spoiler



This seems like a couple of riddles mixed together:
You can cath it but can not throw it.
Give me food, and I will live; give me water and I will die.
-Fire
Who makes it has no need for it.
The man who invented it doesn't want it. The man who bought it doesn't need it. The man who needs it doesn't know it.
-A coffin
The poor have it, the rich need it and if you eat it you'll die.
-Nothing
I am the beginning of the end, and the end of time and space. I am essential to creation, and I surround every place.
-The letter e


----------



## IanTheCuber (Feb 12, 2012)

TheChriskage said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



The letter E? I've heard it before.


----------

